# Pinook Question



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

_*The crossbreed between a pink salmon and a chinook salmon, has been a frequent catch in the St Ignace area this summer. Does it count as a Pink Salmon or a Chinook Salmon? In northern Lake Huron what are the boundaries of the St Mary's River. *_


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fishing Regs state..... 

"On the *St. Marys R.:* 5 additional pink salmon allowed from last Sat. in April - Sept. 30" 

So no additional catch for the pinooks which is what you are getting at right. Not sure the exact southern boundry


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Have heard of them but have never seen one...what do they look like?


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I caught this one about 7 years ago.


----------

